# Reptile Super Show Summer 2010 - Pomona, CA



## Josh (Aug 12, 2010)

The show went excellently! When I arrived on Saturday morning I was happy to see that Tyler of TortoiseSupply.com was my booth-neighbor. Tom was there helping Tyler and selling roaches. I got to meet Jill and Jeff and a couple other TFO members who mentioned being members but didn't say what their username was.
I had a lot of fun telling everyone about TFO and what great things go on here, and the message was very well received! We missed Candy, Abe, David, and Robyn! Here are a few photos I took from the weekend:
1

The TFO booth Saturday morning.






Tortoise Supply booth - right next to the TFO booth!





Tyler's hatching sulcatas





Tom's Roaches - the most popular booth at the show!





TFO table





All the reptile people!





We had lots of visitors! And met more than a few TFO Members!





Tom just can't stay off of TFO - even during the show!





The TFO table on Sunday


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2010)

The photos look great to me, hope tom and tyler sold a lot of roaches and torts respectivily.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks for posting these!!! that TFO banner we made a couple years ago still looks good, I'm glad we choose to make it! Shirts still look clean from the hand-off, and the calendars still look awesome! Great job Josh! I see you brought your tortoise corral to the show, did you teach people how it built it as well? I love the coloring pages, thats a great idea. Did you hand out a million stickers like last year?


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice pics, Josh. I took a few but they always had something weird in them or someone in the way of something. It was a fun weekend, and Tom is worth at least $7 per hour if anyone needs some good manual labor.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 12, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Tom is worth at least $7 per hour if anyone needs some good manual labor.



OoOoOOOooOOoo

then I have personally witnessed him work for about $1,000,000,000 worth of time at his ranch and home!


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> Tom is worth at least $7 per hour if anyone needs some good manual labor.



I think he could charge more if he didn't need to check that "Bear Mauls" thread every 3 minutes!


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2010)

Too funny! Thanks for the pics Josh. It was good meeting everyone. For those who haven't met them personally, Tyler and Josh are both great people. I really enjoyed hanging out with them. I'm so glad I found this forum at the last Pomona show in January.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya know what? I love where I live...but I sure wish I lived closer to Southern California.


----------



## TylerStewart (Aug 12, 2010)

Just noticed the caption - indeed Tom was the most busy part of the show. He was more tied up with selling his roaches than I was with the rest of my booth. Maybe if I sprinkle cups of roaches throughout my booth, from a distance, it will look like people are interested in the tortoises.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 13, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Ya know what? I love where I live...but I sure wish I lived closer to Southern California.



EVERYBODY wishes they lived in SoCal...there's nothing like it...whne I spent those few years in Florida...I kept thinking "DAMN! I miss SoCal!" I'll NEVER leave again! Thanks guys for the review...and for all the pics!


----------



## dreadyA (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pictures Josh. I couldn't make it to the show


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, that looked fun. Congrats for the successful exhibit.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2010)

Wait a sec, those eggs are hatching sulcatas at the show? Or did I misread?


----------



## Josh (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes they are, Jacqui.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 5, 2010)

It's been days and I still keep thinking about those eggs hatching at the show. Tyler that was great that you took them. So many people never have nor never will get to see a tortoise hatching. What an experience you gave them! 

Could folks buy an egg? I have said before how I always had wanted to buy a sulcata hatchling, but never did thinking I should get one from a rescue and the back and forth personal debate on if I could care for one correctly. If I had been at the show, I would have been trying to buy one of those eggs.  I mean how totally incredible and awesome to not only get to raise a sulcata from a hatchling, but to see your own hatchling hatch. The very thought almost blows me away.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> It's been days and I still keep thinking about those eggs hatching at the show. Tyler that was great that you took them. So many people never have nor never will get to see a tortoise hatching. What an experience you gave them!
> 
> Could folks buy an egg? I have said before how I always had wanted to buy a sulcata hatchling, but never did thinking I should get one from a rescue and the back and forth personal debate on if I could care for one correctly. If I had been at the show, I would have been trying to buy one of those eggs.  I mean how totally incredible and awesome to not only get to raise a sulcata from a hatchling, but to see your own hatchling hatch. The very thought almost blows me away.



This is done with birds regularly. Cory and I were talking about this and he's under the impression that they shouldn't be moved after a week or so, or you risk killing the embryo. Tyler demonstrated that you CAN move them when they are very close to hatching, but does anyone else know how they would fare mid-term?


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 6, 2010)

The eggs/new babies were not for sale. Several people asked, but the first week is a fragile stage (mostly I try to keep them from running around much in the first week until their belly has absorbed and closed up completely). They need high humidity right out of the egg. The only struggle with them at the show like this is that when they hatch and it's bright outside, they tend to run around, dragging their umbilical around, where if it was dark, they tend to sit still until it's healed up. I ended up packing them into small cups surrounded by a moist paper towel as they emerged at the show. On Sunday, that same cage had a few deli cups with a baby each in them to keep them from tearing the sack they were trying to drag around. The temperatures aren't really a big deal at this point, since they will hatch at room temperature (it just takes longer). When I had some hatching at a show last year, a lady came over and threw a big fit that they were all going to die because it wasn't 90 degrees in there. Shockingly, they all were fine. I kept them between about 75-85 all weekend, so there is no harm done, and every one hatched and did fine. I did this at a few shows last year with no problems, and depending on how it times out, I may have the same thing going on at the Anaheim show this weekend.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Pics are great. I didn't make it to the show this year either. Not sure I will go to Anahiem either. Darn knee. But it looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 6, 2010)

TylerStewart said:


> The eggs/new babies were not for sale.



Well darn, just shoot down my fantasies.


----------



## TylerStewart (Sep 6, 2010)

You can come by and pick one up.... Just don't tell nobody.


----------



## maevamichelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's some more pics from that show 
144 from my album, I had SO Much fun there looking at everything ^^
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=468058&id=599080205&l=a8914416d6


----------



## dmmj (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope next year they have it with the pet expo again, I imagine it drew in a lot of people. Though they could lower the ticket prices a bit.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't care so much about the ticket prices, but the parking is ridiculous. $11!!! Really? C'mon, that's absurd.


----------



## Neal (Sep 8, 2010)

maevamichelle said:


> Here's some more pics from that show
> 144 from my album, I had SO Much fun there looking at everything ^^
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=468058&id=599080205&l=a8914416d6



Good pictures. I have never seen a leopard tortoise with that much black. I prefer darker vs. blonde / lighter shelled leopards.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 8, 2010)

I could care less about parking prices I live across from the fairplex so I just get dropped off.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 9, 2010)

$60 for an albino pacman are you kidding me?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2010)

Tom said:


> I don't care so much about the ticket prices, but the parking is ridiculous. $11!!! Really? C'mon, that's absurd.



I'll pay your parking, if you pay mine. 



Good thing I didn't go. I saw several I would have been looking at very seriously.


----------

